# Qpad MK-85| Limonade drüber



## langner (12. Juli 2012)

*Qpad MK-85| Limonade drüber*

Hallo
Ein kollege hat mich angeschrieben ob ich ihn bei nem problem helfen kann
aber da kenn ich mich nicht aus und schreibs hier 

Er hat klebrige Limonade wohl über seine QPad geschüttet 
und der tasten block I - P , J-Ö , N - - , klebt.

Hat einer eine idee wie man es sauber machen kann?


----------



## moparcrazy (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Qpad MK-85| Limonade drüber*

Komplett zerlegen! Also: Keycaps ab, Gehäuse öffnen, *alle* Switch's auslöten (bei der MK-85 sind das wegen der LEDs 4 Lötpunkte pro Switch, bei 105 Tasten macht das 420 Lötpunkte), Platte mit den Switch's umdrehen, betroffene Switch's von unten aus der Platte drücken, Switch auf hebeln und zerlegen, Einzellteile des Switch reinigen, Einzellteile neu Fetten (WD40 o.ä.), Switch zusammenbauen, sonstige Sauerei in der Tastatur reinigen, Switch wieder in die Platte drücken, alle Switch's wieder einlöten, Gehäuse zusammenbauen, Fertig!


----------



## janaiky (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Qpad MK-85| Limonade drüber*

Memo an mich selbst: Auf keinen Fall Limo in meine neue Qpad 85 schütten.


----------



## Superwip (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Qpad MK-85| Limonade drüber*

Auslöten? Was für ein Aufwand...

Ich würde sie mal soweit wie möglich -ohne Löten- zerlegen und dann versuchen sie mit einem mit Ethanol oder Isopropanol angefeuchtetem Tuch abwischen, die Kunststoffteile (Tasten) kann man ja einfach mit Wasser und Spülmittel reinigen.

Wenn einzelne Tasten dann immernoch kleben kann man die betroffenen immernoch auslöten.


----------



## gh0st76 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Qpad MK-85| Limonade drüber*

Wenn die Limonade in die Switches gelaufen ist, dann kommt der nicht drum herum die Tastatur zu zerlegen.


----------



## Skeksis (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Qpad MK-85| Limonade drüber*

Alternativ Druckluft, dann braucht man nur nen Kompressor mit ner Menge Dampf und ein wenig Gottvertrauen das es auch klappt. Aber nen Versuch isses wert bevor man den Lötkolben auspacken muss.


----------



## Superwip (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Qpad MK-85| Limonade drüber*

Druckluft gegen klebrigen, eingetrockneten Saft?

Würde mich wundern, wenn das dunktioniert...


----------



## moparcrazy (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Qpad MK-85| Limonade drüber*



Superwip schrieb:


> Auslöten? Was für ein Aufwand...
> 
> Ich würde sie mal soweit wie möglich -ohne Löten- zerlegen und dann versuchen sie mit einem mit Ethanol oder Isopropanol angefeuchtetem Tuch abwischen, die Kunststoffteile (Tasten) kann man ja einfach mit Wasser und Spülmittel reinigen.
> 
> Wenn einzelne Tasten dann immernoch kleben kann man die betroffenen immernoch auslöten.


Gehe mal davon aus das Er die groben Verunreinigungen die man ohne zerlegen der Tastatur reinigen kann schon entfernt hat...

Wie *bitte* baut man einzelne Switch's bei einem Plate Mounted Cherry MX Board aus? ... ... ... Richtig, geht nicht!


----------



## cann0nf0dder (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Qpad MK-85| Limonade drüber*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Wie *bitte* baut man einzelne Switch's bei einem Plate Mounted Cherry MX Board aus? ... ... ... Richtig, geht nicht!


 

gibts videos mit anleitung wie man die switches tauscht bei youtube 

edit:
warum eigentlich auslöten ? die dinger kann man zerlegen ....


----------



## OctoCore (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Qpad MK-85| Limonade drüber*

Der Klassiker - den gabs doch zuletzt hier mit 'ner BW Ultimate. 
Tja, wie hier vorgeschlagen, erst mal die Reinigung der Teile; die sich von Außen erreichen lassen - also Switchgehäuse, Platte usw.
Dann nimmt man sich eine Einwegspritze, versieht sie mit einer Kunststoffkanüle, die man sich aus einem dieser Wattestäbchen bastelt, bei denen der Stab aus Kunststoff besteht (die sind hohl - Watteteile abschneiden, ein Ende erwärmen und über die Spitze der Einwegspritze stülpen. Hält bombenfest, wenn man's richtig macht - ich habe die blauen Wattestäbchen von Lidl benutzt - für echte Kerle. Die rosa Version geht bestimmt auch - sieht aber uncool aus).
Nachtrag: Ich habe mir meine "Cherry-Switch-Dekontaminationspumpe" noch mal angesehen.
Das oben war verkehrtrum: man stülpt die Spritzenspitze über die Röhre, bzw. man führt das Rohr in die Spitze ein, die ein wenig dafür geweitet werden muss.
Bei den noch klebenden Tasten den Stempel des Switches runterdrücken, die Kanüle aufsetzen und ordentlich Isopropanol durch den minimalen Spielraum zwischen Stempel und Gehäuse pumpen. Und nach der sten Spülung immer schön den Switch bearbeiten, um ihn gängig zu machen und den Schmand zu lösen. Und dann wieder den Switch betanken.... solange bis es wieder geht.
Destilliertes Wasser geht zur Not auch, aber da ist die Erfolgskontrolle schwierig, weil das Zeug natürlich unten am Switch rausläuft und die Kontakte kurzschließt (ja, destilliertes Wasser leitet echt gut), wahrscheinlich auch die Kontakte von nicht betroffenen Switches und dann bekommt man so oder so irreguläre Dauerbetägigungen von allen kurzgeschlossenen Switches. Und man muss dann hinterher alles lange Trockenfönen. Außerdem besteht Rostgefahr für die Plate.



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> warum eigentlich auslöten ? die dinger kann man zerlegen ....



Eben nicht - die Switches sind in vorgestanzte Löcher in den Plates per Snap-in eingeclipst.
Um das Switchgehäuse zu öffnen, ist kein Platz vorhanden - dafür muss man die Kunststoffnasen beim Gehäuse etwas aufbiegen - und das geht nicht. Würde natürlich gehen, wenn gleich entsprechende Nuten in der Plate mit eingestanzt wären - habe ich aber noch nie gesehen. Was nicht bedeutet, dass es sowas nicht irgendwo gibt, bei einem Hersteller, der minimal nachgedacht hat. Gesehen habe ich sowas in der Realität noch nie.


----------



## moparcrazy (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Qpad MK-85| Limonade drüber*

So langsam gebe ich echt auf...

Bei einem Cherry MX Board das eine Platte verbaut hat und somit eben Plate Mounted Switch's Lassen sich die nicht einfach auf hebeln, auch einzeln auslöten geht nicht einfach so. 
Wer das nicht glaubt darf das gerne mal mit seinem Keyboard ausprobieren.

 OctoCore is back. Dachte schon Du bist Ausgewandert!


----------



## OctoCore (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Qpad MK-85| Limonade drüber*

Man kann vielleicht mit Gewalt und einer Spitzzange das Oberteil abreißen - und wenn man ganz viel Glück hat und es nicht zerreisst und die Plastiknasen, die das Gehäuse an der Unterschale halten, es auch überleben, bekommt man alles hinterher wieder zusammen. Das ist aber nur was für eine "Tod- oder Weltmeister"-Anwandlung und bestimmt nicht für mehrere Switches.



moparcrazy schrieb:


> OctoCore is back. Dachte schon Du bist Ausgewandert!



Och, ab und zu brauche ich mal einen Urlaub vom Forum. Ist ganz erfrischend (und bestimmt nicht nur für mich).


----------



## moparcrazy (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Qpad MK-85| Limonade drüber*

Gab da mal jemanden im Geekhack Forum der seine Platte einfach auf die Platine runter gedrückt hat. Schaden frei ging das allerdings nicht über die Bühne da dafür echt Gewalt angewendet werden muss.
Am ende machte aber das wieder zurück in Position bringen die größten Probleme.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Qpad MK-85| Limonade drüber*

ok, es handelt sich um ein 'custom' plate mountet keyboard, bei den std. filco etc... dingern gehts anscheinend tatsächlich nicht, schande über mein haupt


----------



## moparcrazy (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Qpad MK-85| Limonade drüber*

Jupp, ist das Phantom Custom Keyboard. Die Funktion wird allerdings mit bösen anderen Problemen erkauft: Cherry MX Plate-mounted Switch Wobblility on Phantom Custom Keyboard - YouTube


----------



## OctoCore (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Qpad MK-85| Limonade drüber*

@cann0nf0dder - ist ja nicht schlimm. Eigentlich finde ich platemounted garnicht so dolle - ist einfach serviceunfreundlich und den Nutzen halte ich eher für fraglich - aber das wird jetzt offtopic.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Qpad MK-85| Limonade drüber*

Ich würde es mal mit Bremsenreiniger versuchen


----------



## langner (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Qpad MK-85| Limonade drüber*

Hiho
danke für viele tolle hilfen <3

werd morgen zu ihn gehen und gucken was geht
jmd aus nem irc hatte auch die idee die tastatur einfach in die spülmaschine zu stellen

ich weis ja nicht^^


----------



## gh0st76 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Qpad MK-85| Limonade drüber*



langner schrieb:


> Hiho
> danke für viele tolle hilfen <3
> 
> werd morgen zu ihn gehen und gucken was geht
> ...


 

Ich glaube dann kann man die auch in irgendeinen Fluss werfen und am kabel wieder rausfischen.


----------



## Superwip (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Qpad MK-85| Limonade drüber*

Hier sieht man aber auch einen klaren Nachteil der Cherry MX Schalter...

Meine Model M hab ich etwa grob zerlegt und dann _gewaschen_ 

Es hat zwar zwei Tage gedauert, bis sie vollständig getrocknet war aber sonst gab und gibt es keinerlei Probleme.

Angeblich kann man sie ja sogar 1:1, ohne sie zu zerlegen im Geschirrspüler waschen, das einzige, was dabei passieren kann ist angeblich, dass der Kunststoff sich in der Hitze verzieht. Das würde ich aber lieber nicht probieren, alleine weil dabei wohl auch das einzigartige Typenschild verloren gehen würde.

Die Reinigung war nötig, da ich die Tastatur seinerzeit im Computerschrott in der Uni gefunden habe; irgendein Banause hat wohl eine klebrige braune Flüssigkeit (Kaffee) darüber verschüttet und sie anschließend zugunsten einer billigen Rubberdome Tastatur entsorgt.

____
Aber wie gesagt: mit Ethanol (Spiritus) oder Isopropanol kann man eigentlich nichts kaputtmachen; Zucker ist in diesen Stoffen jedoch deutlich schlechter löslich als in Wasser.

Die Keycaps sollte man aber vorher abnehmen.


----------



## moparcrazy (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Qpad MK-85| Limonade drüber*

Die Keycaps der MK-80/-85 werden ja bei ihrer Herstellung am ende mit einer Gummischicht beschichtet, hier wäre ich sehr vorsichtig mit Ethanol (Spiritus) und Isopropanol oder irgendwelchen Lösemitteln!


----------



## Superwip (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Qpad MK-85| Limonade drüber*

Kann man die Caps nicht runternehmen?


----------



## moparcrazy (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Qpad MK-85| Limonade drüber*

Nach Deiner aussage kann man die Tastatur mit Ethanol (Spiritus) und Isopropanol reinigen und man kann damit eigentlich* nichts* kaputtmachen...
Wäre halt schön gewesen Du hättest selbst darauf hingewiesen das man die Keycaps damit nicht reinigen sollte.


----------



## Superwip (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Qpad MK-85| Limonade drüber*

Ja, du hast recht... ich hab das irgendwie vorrausgesetzt


----------



## ph1driver (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Qpad MK-85| Limonade drüber*

Ich kann immer nicht verstehen wie so man über seiner Tasta Futtern oder Trinken muss.

Wenn man die Caps echt nicht abmachen kann würde ich sie glaub ich mit Warmen Wasser in der Dusche abbrausen, 2-3 Tage trocknen lassen und Beten.


----------



## xSunshin3x (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Qpad MK-85| Limonade drüber*

Die Caps kannst du ja abmachen, das ist nicht das Ding. Das Problem sind die switches. Denn die sind festgelötet. 

Caps rausnehmen und mit warmem Wasser und Seife waschen und Switches wie gesagt mit Isopropanol..


----------



## Superwip (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Qpad MK-85| Limonade drüber*



> Ich kann immer nicht verstehen wie so man über seiner Tasta Futtern oder Trinken muss.



Wo denn sonst?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Qpad MK-85| Limonade drüber*

Ich finde immer noch den Bremsenreiniger als die einfachste Methode dafür. Das Zeugs verflüchtigt sich sehr schnell


----------



## Superwip (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Qpad MK-85| Limonade drüber*

Bremsenreiniger könnte den Kunststoff angreifen.

Aceton wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht, sollte den Zucker besser lösen als Alkohol


----------



## moparcrazy (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Qpad MK-85| Limonade drüber*

Wenn die Switch's selbst kleben müssen sie so oder so ausgebaut und zerlegt werden. Oder wollt ihr die so mit dem zeug durchspülen?


----------



## Superwip (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Qpad MK-85| Limonade drüber*



> Oder wollt ihr die so mit dem zeug durchspülen?


 
Wieso nicht? Es sollte, schneller als Wasser, rückstandsfrei verdunsten und die Elektronik nicht angreifen.


----------



## moparcrazy (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Qpad MK-85| Limonade drüber*

Glaube nicht das man so alles aus einem eingebauten geschlossenen Switch herausbekommt.
Wäre es meine Tastatur würde ich sie zerlegen, sind die Switch's erst zerlegt würde ich sie in einen Stoffbeutel packen  und gut verschnüren (sollen ja keine Bekanntschaft mit einer anderen  Mechanik machen) dann bei 30Grad ab in die Waschmaschine.


----------



## langner (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Qpad MK-85| Limonade drüber*

http://media.bestofmicro.com/Y/N/291551/original/animation_cherry_mx_brown.gif
- beispiel

wenn ich es eindrücke hab ich ja minimalen spielraum flüssigkeit dort hineinzubringen - so müsste er es ja nicht komplett ausbauen oder?


----------



## OctoCore (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Qpad MK-85| Limonade drüber*

Der Spielraum ist immerhin groß genug, dass zumindest feiner Staub in einen Switch geraten kann - genau das ist mir wohl passiert, nach einem Tastaturausklopfen mit versehentlich gedrückter Leertaste. Anschließend hat die Leertaste öfter geprellt (ein Tastendruck, aber mehrfache Auslösung - meist gabs dann zwei bis drei Leerzeichen anstatt nur einem, wie es sein sollte. Mehr als nervig).
Die Spülung hat's gerichtet. Das ist noch garnicht so lange her.
Du denkst, Limo ist schlimm?
Du noch lernen musst, junger Jedi!
Pfirsich-Maracuja-Saft tödlicher als imperiale Sturmtruppen ist.


----------



## moparcrazy (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Qpad MK-85| Limonade drüber*

Jener Ort dort, von der Dunklen Seite der Macht ist er erfüllt, dem Reich des Bösen gehört er an. Dort hin musst du. Die Macht alles sie durchfließt, doch der weg in den Switch hinein schmal er ist.
Erfolg? Schwer zu sehen, in ständiger Bewegung die Zukunft ist.

Sicher ist der Spielraum groß genug um da Flüssigkeiten hinein zu bekommen, ein befüllen ist also möglich, ein richtiges ausspülen halte ich aber für nicht möglich. Ist meiner Meinung nach auch 'ne menge gefummel und experimentieren mit einem sehr fraglichem Ergebnis. Bei der von mir vorgeschlagenen Methode ist der Aufwand zwar ungleich höher aber das Ergebnis ist quasi garantiert.


----------



## OctoCore (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Qpad MK-85| Limonade drüber*

Rückstandsfrei wird man den Schmand nicht los - außer man badet die ganze Tastatur in warmen destilliertem Wassser mit langem Einweichen, viel Geschwenke, ablaufen und neu taufen und haste nicht gesehen. Mit der Spritzenmethode klappen aber zwei Sachen: Du bekommst wieder Kontakt (falls der überhaupt weg ist) und der Switch wird wieder völlig gängig.
vielleicht bleibt in der Unterschale ein hauchdünner Klebefilm (und zwischen Switch und PCB), aber der ist nicht schlimm - außer er wird von einer ausgehungerten Ameisenarmee gewittert, die dann versucht, die süß duftende Tastatur zu erobern. 
Den bekommt man aber auch so gut wie ganz weg, wenn man es schafft einen ganzen Liter durch den Switch zu pumpen. Nötig ist das nicht - da fängt schon nichts an zu schimmeln oder zu duften. Das hat man mit Milch - und das kann wirklich übel sein.
Wie auch immer - wenn man Wasser nimmt, dann auf keinen Fall Leitungswasser. Nur entmineralisiert - also der Klassiker aus dem Baumarkt. Mit einem winzigen Tropfen Spülmittel auf 1 oder 2 Liter. Um die Oberflächenspannung durch die Tenside zu zerstören und das Wasser alles schön benetzt.


----------



## Nocci (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Qpad MK-85| Limonade drüber*



Superwip schrieb:


> Aceton wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht, sollte den Zucker besser lösen als Alkohol


 
Nah, eher andersrum.

Die Löslichkeit von Zucker hängt stark von der Fähigkeit des LM ab Wasserstoffbrücken zu bilden, sprich ein stark polares, protisches Lösungsmittel eignet sich am besten:

Wasser > Methanol (giftig, Finger weg) > Ethanol > Iso-Propanol > Aceton > Waschbenzin


----------



## moparcrazy (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Qpad MK-85| Limonade drüber*

Oh, alles auf *Achtung* ein Wissenschaftler ist zugegen.
Da muss ich doch gleich an den hier denken: Beaker's Song - Mee Mee Mee - YouTube


----------



## Superwip (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Qpad MK-85| Limonade drüber*



> Nah, eher andersrum.
> 
> Die Löslichkeit von Zucker hängt stark von der Fähigkeit des LM ab Wasserstoffbrücken zu bilden, sprich ein stark polares, protisches Lösungsmittel eignet sich am besten:
> 
> Wasser > Methanol (giftig, Finger weg) > Ethanol > Iso-Propanol > Aceton > Waschbenzin


 
Ich weiß, aber ist Aceton nicht polarer als Ethanol?


----------



## langner (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Qpad MK-85| Limonade drüber*

so
haben einfach dest. wasser + 1 tropfen spülli genommen und die betroffenen stellen mit wasser "überschüttet" ^^

trocknet momentan


----------



## moparcrazy (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Qpad MK-85| Limonade drüber*

Du hast jetzt Dein selbst Hergestelltes Reinigungsdestillat in die geschlossenen Switch's gepumpt und nun wartest Du das es trocknet?  Das kann dauern.


----------



## langner (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Qpad MK-85| Limonade drüber*

ist ja nicht mein keyboard ^^
geht ja immernoch vom kollegen des keyboard , hab ihn mein altes g19 keyboard geliehen für die zeit


----------



## moparcrazy (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Qpad MK-85| Limonade drüber*

So langsam bekomme ich Mitleid mit ihm, erst Tauft er sein Keyboard mit Limo und dann bekommt er auch noch so ein Schwabbelbrett geliehen...


----------



## Nocci (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Qpad MK-85| Limonade drüber*



> Oh, alles auf *Achtung* ein Wissenschaftler ist zugegen.


Vielleicht werd ich mal einer XD



Superwip schrieb:


> Ich weiß, aber ist Aceton nicht polarer als Ethanol?


 
Nah. Das lokale Dipolmoment zwischen O=C beim Aceton ist zwar wahrscheinlich größer als bei der -C-OH Gruppe am Ethanol,  aber da das Teil bei Aceton in der Mitte des Moleküls und bei Ethanol endständig ist, ist Ethanol insgesamt stärker polar. Die elutrope Reihe ist da ein ganz guter Anhaltspunkt auch wenn sie ein bißchen was anderes beschreibt: Elutrope Reihe

Wenn's darum geht Zucker zu lösen ist Ethanol durch die angesprochene Fähigkeit zur Wasserstoffbrückenbildung nochmal deutlich besser geeignet, wenn man so will sind Zucker ja auch nur Polyalkohole mit ganz vielen -OH Gruppen.


Eigentlich war ich doch hier, weil ich Bilder von meinem Fund beim Keller ausräumen posten wollte... XD


----------



## langner (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Qpad MK-85| Limonade drüber*

vill kennt ihr noch mein alten thread mit der kaputten beleuchtung meiner mk-85

habe heute die ersatzlieferung bekommen aber die LED der T taste geht nicht
hab die tastatur auseinander genommen aber da ist noch ne metalplatte zwischen den tasten und der platte wo alles draufgelötet ist

help


----------



## moparcrazy (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Qpad MK-85| Limonade drüber*

Und, was möchtest Du jetzt wissen oder machen?


----------



## langner (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Qpad MK-85| Limonade drüber*

kann man die led irgendwie selber austauschen oder so?
die taste funkt ja

aber löten kann ich nicht hier


sonst kann ich eigendlich nur die tastatur bei amazon zurück schicken - geld bekomm ich wieder und dann neu kaufen - systembedingt sagt amazon


----------



## moparcrazy (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Qpad MK-85| Limonade drüber*

Sorry, ohne löten kannst Du da nix tauschen. Bei so einem eingriff geht bei Qpad auch die Garantie flöten... Also, wieder zurück das Ding!


----------



## langner (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Qpad MK-85| Limonade drüber*

ah verdammt
dann muss ich warten bis die eine tastatur trocknet - ich meine alte bekomme und benutzen kann und dann meine mk85 rücksenden kann


----------



## OctoCore (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Qpad MK-85| Limonade drüber*

Dann häng sie mal in die Sonne - oder föne sie trocken. Es einfach der Natur zu überlassen, kann lange dauern - wirklich lange. Was es abzuspülen gab, ist wohl abgespült. Aber erwarte mal nicht zuviel davon - wenn ich richtig gelesen habe, dann hast du das Wasser so allgemein über die Tastatur verteilt ( "Ich taufe dich hiermit...") und dich weniger um die Switches an sich gekümmert.


----------



## langner (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Qpad MK-85| Limonade drüber*

doch doch , mit einer spritze  hab ich in allen löchern der switches wasser gepumpt - waren halt nurn paar betroffen


----------



## l-bst (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Qpad MK-85| Limonade drüber*

Dann möchte ich mich hier doch mal ganz kurz in einen fremden Thread einklinken; ich habe eine Razer BW (und ja ich kenne den BWU-Thread), und ich habe das Problem, dass bei genau EINER Taste der Switch klemmt - leider der "Punkt" Taste. Da ich aber nicht 12 bin, und gerne Satzzeichen verwende, ist das ärgerlich, und spätestens bei Weblinks und Email-Adressen absolut unpraktisch - da stehen dann 30 Punkte und ich darf 29 wieder entfernen; und wenn ichs nicht genau treffe und ausversehen mal 30 Backspace-Anschläge mache, geht der Spaß von vorne los. Und weil das nervt war das gerade mein letzter Punkt in diesem Text
Jetzt war meine Frage; wenn ja nur ein Switch betroffen ist; kann ich den dann nicht einfach mit destilliertem Wasser (oder manche hier hatten sich ja über verschiedene Alkoholika unterhalten) zielgerichtet bespritze, bevor ich da für einen Switch groß den Lötkolben auspacke? (Bzw, ich hab noch nichtmal einen, und kann nicht löten, also müsste ich mir da wen organisieren---) Und dann halt ausföhnen? Und moparcrazy hatte irgendwas gemeint von wegen man könnte die nicht einzeln rauslöten? Muss ich dann alle rauslöten oder was? Wegen einem Switch? FML


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Qpad MK-85| Limonade drüber*



l-bst schrieb:


> Dann möchte ich mich hier doch mal ganz kurz in einen fremden Thread einklinken; ich habe eine Razer BW (und ja ich kenne den BWU-Thread), und ich habe das Problem, dass bei genau EINER Taste der Switch klemmt - leider der "Punkt" Taste. Da ich aber nicht 12 bin, und gerne Satzzeichen verwende, ist das ärgerlich, und spätestens bei Weblinks und Email-Adressen absolut unpraktisch - da stehen dann 30 Punkte und ich darf 29 wieder entfernen; und wenn ichs nicht genau treffe und ausversehen mal 30 Backspace-Anschläge mache, geht der Spaß von vorne los. Und weil das nervt war das gerade mein letzter Punkt in diesem Text
> Jetzt war meine Frage; wenn ja nur ein Switch betroffen ist; kann ich den dann nicht einfach mit destilliertem Wasser (oder manche hier hatten sich ja über verschiedene Alkoholika unterhalten) zielgerichtet bespritze, bevor ich da für einen Switch groß den Lötkolben auspacke? (Bzw, ich hab noch nichtmal einen, und kann nicht löten, also müsste ich mir da wen organisieren---) Und dann halt ausföhnen? Und moparcrazy hatte irgendwas gemeint von wegen man könnte die nicht einzeln rauslöten? Muss ich dann alle rauslöten oder was? Wegen einem Switch? FML



Dann schaue mal aufs Datum von Post Nr. 51 
Bissle her was


----------



## l-bst (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Qpad MK-85| Limonade drüber*



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Dann schaue mal aufs Datum von Post Nr. 51
> Bissle her was


 
Und jetzt? Soll ich besser einen neuen Thread anfangen oder was?^^


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Qpad MK-85| Limonade drüber*



l-bst schrieb:


> Und jetzt? Soll ich besser einen neuen anfangen oder was?^^



Ich würde einen neuen Thread aufmachen, aber musst selber entscheiden.


----------



## OctoCore (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Qpad MK-85| Limonade drüber*

Muss er nicht unbedingt. Dest. Wasser oder Isopropanol (wenn grade nix anderes da ist, tuts auch schlichter Spiritus) um die Taste wieder gängig zu machen. Am besten dabei die Tastatatur auf der Unterkante (Längsseite) hochstellen, damit andere Tasten nicht vollgesuppt werden. Zum Glück ist unterhalb der .-Taste ja kaum noch was. 
Schön trocken fönen. Bei Wasser kanns was dauern - idealerweise sollte die Tastatur natürlich nicht in Betrieb sein. Aber wenn nach dem Anstecken irgendwelchen  Dauerbetätigungen uohne echten tastendruck kommen, dann ist es noch zu feucht - also wieder abstöpseln und noch was fönen. Die Tastenkappen in der Heizregion sollte man besser auch entfernen


----------



## l-bst (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Qpad MK-85| Limonade drüber*

Vielen Dank OctoCore, dann probier ich das mal!


----------

